# Spray bar > fluval pipes, how?



## andy198712 (17 Aug 2021)

Hi.

so I have a spray bar ready to go on. It’s just the standard green tube with holes drilled in it from eheim 

I run a fluval 307 with the stock outlet attached with the stock grey rubber coupler.
This setup is a vertical one.

what are doing to couple and get the 90* bend required to setup the spray bar across the back?
Or are you literally just bending the flexi pipe sharply as it enters the tank ?

seems a simple question but just thought I’d ask if there was any clever neat ways around this.

cheers
Andy


----------



## andy198712 (22 Aug 2021)

Turns out fluval actually make a spray bar for their filters for around £13-14 which comes with a new bend, joiners and two pipes so you can add a second pipe on to double the length but also reduce water velocity.
I added the second pipe as a single pipe gave a very slight whistle noise and the tank is right by my bed.


----------

